# Catch of a Lifetime



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

My 12 year old son caught this on Lake Houston last fall...Just got it back from the taxidermy and it turned out great...Was a catch of a lifetime so we had to have it mounted...Weight - almost 8 lbs. Length - 23 inches


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

*Wow - Nice Catch*

Man that is an awesome fish for anyone, much less a youngster. I know he was thrilled. Now how you gonna top that, Dad? LOL


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fantastic! Good job young man, and good job Dad! You've created a fisherman for life! Green to you.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well done--he will treasure it and probably long after most of us are gone he will think of you every time he looks at it. I know of what I speak.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

sweet fish.. what did he catch it on?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great looking fish. Congrats!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

very nice congrats!!! keep catching them!!


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*congratulations young man.*


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very very nice, young man!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrat's on a very nice fish.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great fish, hope he tops it one day.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice mount, hopfully many more to come congratulations to him.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fish mount*

Way to go little man!tuna!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Some people fish all there life and never catch a bass like that. Good job young man!


----------



## budman (Jan 23, 2011)

That's what I like to see kid's on the water. Congratulations lil, man.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice fish. Great mount.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

That is great, very good investment and I know how my grdkids like the mounted fish (we do our own) including gar. It's something he will show his kids someday and tell them the story of their trip with granddad. Maybe his grand/great kids also. We have some mt'd in 68 and make better stories than pics.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, what a catch. A 8 pounder on lake Houston is equivalent to a 15 pounder on Rayburn!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

I have no idea what the junior record is on Lake Houston, but he might be close! CONGRATS to the little man with the big fish!!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

thats awesome. congrats to him. Who did the mount? did you go the replica route?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a beautiful bass. Tremendous catch.

You were very smart in getting it mounted. Years and years from now every time he looks at that mount it will bring back great memories. You just can't put a price on that. My hat's off to you guys.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice, way to go!!! BASS ON!!!!


----------



## crappieman (Dec 12, 2011)

*Awesome Bass!*

WTG!! Nice looking mount too!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Congratulaions !! He will remember that for a long time.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

txbigred said:


> Wow, what a catch. A 8 pounder on lake Houston is equivalent to a 15 pounder on Rayburn!


x2


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Taxidermy that did the great work is Cleven's Taxidermy on Pansy St. in Pasadena...If you zoom in on the pic you can actually see the Top Water Lure that the fish was caught on...Thx, 2cats


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

It took me 30 years and thousands of dollars to get there! Tell him congratulations and he is hooked for life.
Good Luck and Tight Lines.

http://fishcatchingtravel.com/


----------

